# supplements for immature eggs



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi
Was wondering if anyone out there knew what I could take to help with my next ivf cycle.  My 1st had to be abandoned last week as there were 10 immature eggs at EC.
I am thinking of paying for a consultation with the zita west clinic and seeing if they can advise me too
Emma


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Have a look at a thread from last month for some ideas on what you could try, there are quite a few different suggestions of supplements/complementary medicine that others have used.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157945.0

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

